# looking for breeder in western pennsylvania



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i am looking for a 4"-5" rbp. contact me at [email protected]


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If you can't find one then start the intake of information and experiences and become just that, I am doing exactly that due to lack of breeders or P availability.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> If you can't find one then start the intake of information and experiences and become just that, I am doing exactly that due to lack of breeders or P availability.


Soak it up like a sponge RnR


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i wish i have space for bigger tank to breed well too bad i dont
gl tho


----------

